# Meet my herd!



## Jenni (Mar 31, 2012)

This is Theo our buck








And the girls Rose and baby Edelweiss








Lilly


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute goats!!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Does Lily have blue eyes? She is SUCH a pretty girl! Though I love all of your goats, she just stood out the most!


----------



## Jenni (Mar 31, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> Does Lily have blue eyes? She is SUCH a pretty girl! Though I love all of your goats, she just stood out the most!


Yes, she does. I like her pink lips, she looks like she's smiling. Hoping for a blue eyed baby!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are so very cute!  and love the blue eyes!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

They are beautiful! LOVE LOVE LOVE the name Edelweiss!!!!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Beautiful goaties... I have a doe that looks just like Lilly (without horns) She had trips this year! Good luck!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Very cute goats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed.... :thumb:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Very cute goats you've got there. Love that expression on Lilly's face, she does look like she's smiling .


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Good looking herd


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very, very pretty


----------



## Jenni (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone :stars:


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Pretty herd! I love Rose, pretty buckskin gal


----------

